# c.a.v. pump problem



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a 4500 ford hoe ran good for years, until last week just quit, changed fuel filter bled air, will start and run for 30 seconds then quits. Started from squire one drained fuel tank, removed cutoff bung checked that filter, another new fuel filter bled air at pump and injectors. Starts runs good for 30 seconds misfires on some cyls then dies. Let it set a hour it will start for 30 more seconds. Checked the filter on pump inlet. New fuel. Installed a small fuel container straight to c.a.v. pump inlet to eliminate my filters and lines, still runs 30 seconds and dies. Thanks for any ideas


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello again Looking ,

There is a small filter in the rear end cap of your CAV pump. See item 8 on attached diagram. Clean up carefully before removing the end cap. 

My computer is down, so I'm struggling with my wife's laptop.


----------



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

next to last line of my post checked and cleaned fuel inlet filter on back of pump thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I passed your post to my buddy who is an injection pump expert. Here is what he said:

" That's a strange one.. only because he said he ran it straight into the inlet..
I've seen people swap the lines on the filter head.. you know the ones w/ the arrows..
and it actually runs off the return fuel until it emptys it.. then it shuts off.. gravity refills it.. and it keeps happening..
Another thing is the filter gasket.. oring..
He might have put it ON THE FILTER instead of UP IN the filter head.??
My opinion is the filter head lines are backwards.. that's to say, if he took them off.??
OH, another thing.. what about the rubber olives in the inlet..
He may have "shaved" them and has a small piece blocking the inlet.. I've seen/done that before.. "


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

On my CAV pump, there's a small bleeder screw on the side of it. You have to crack it open it and crank the engine to purge air out of the pump, and close it while cranking to prevent air from re-entering the system. 

Another thing to check....are you getting good fuel returns from the injectors back to the tank, while it is running briefly? On my tractor, you can observe the return flow by removing the fuel cap. If there is a blockage in the return line, it will not run for long.


----------

